# What brand at big box store for trims, doors, cabinets etc...



## late9sound (Jul 15, 2019)

Hi there,

Newbie here and would appreciate it very much if you can suggest a brand/type of paint that I can buy at Home Depot or Lowes to paint trims/doors/cabinets for my rental home in Texas. I am just trying to make the home look presentable for renting out to next tenants. Are there anything out there that cost $35/gallon or less that works well for trims/cabinets, etc... Already purchased Sherwin Williams promar 400 for walls and ceiling.

Thank you in advance.


----------



## Wildbill7145 (Apr 30, 2014)

Thanks for posting on _PaintTalk.com._ The Moderators of this forum would prefer that you post Do It Yourself related topics on our sister site www.DIYChatroom.com .

_PaintTalk.com_ is designed for professional painting contractors and the related fields to discuss issues and topics pertaining to the painting industries. Many of our professional contractors are also members at _DIYChatroom.com_ and are looking forward to assisting you with your needs.

Please take a moment to post your question at www.DIYChatroom.com If you're not already a member of _DIYChatroom.com_ you can sign up for a free account by going to http://www.diychatroom.com/register.php .

We apologize for any inconvenience that this may have caused. This thread has been closed.


----------

